# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ترقية الشبكة الى آخر نسخة 4.1.4

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..**

تم بعون الله تطوير الشبكة إلى نسخة جديدة .. رقم إصدارها ..4.1.4 

حيث تم تطوير كامل لخاصية المحرر وأدواته ..

إضافة خاصية جديدة ومنها اللصق من الورود ..

وإضافة جداول وأهم خاصية وهي ..

عند الكتابة في المحرر ولم تقوم بضغط على إدراج الموضوع أو الرد ..

لأي من الأسباب كانت .. ولم يدرج ..

من خلال المحرر الجديد تستطيع بعد الدخول على إضافة موضوع جديد ..

استعادة النص الذي تم كتابته سابقاً..

وهنا أدعكم للاستكشاف ..

دمتم بكل خير*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (06-10-2011), 

شذى الزهراء (06-10-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (06-11-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*أشكر إدارة الشبكة على الاهتمام المتواصل

تقدم ملموس وتطورات ملحوظة على الشبكة*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-10-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته

ترقية ممتازهـ 

وتطورآت جيدة 

تسلم شبكة ع المجهوود الرائع

ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه

كل الود ..

*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-10-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

وعليكم السلام والرحمة

يعطيكم الف عافية اخوي عالمجهود..

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم

نسألكم الدعاء

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-10-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم الله العافية 
ومن تقدم لتقدم

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

وفق الله القائمين على هذا الصرح المبارك

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
**والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 

تصل متأخر خير من ان لا تصل 

صحيح اني دخلت للموضوع متأخر الا انني سعيد بالتطور الذي حصل للمنتدى 

ونشكرك ابني العزيز على كل جهودك التي تقوم بها لرفع مستوى  الموقع 

وكل هذا ثمرة جهودك الدائمة 

مع كل التقدير وألاحترام ابني 

ابو طارق*

----------


## Habit Roman

يعطيك ألف عافية أخوي شبكة 
على كل جهودك لتطوير المنتدى 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

وهذا يدل على اهتمامك الدائم بالمنتدى

تقبل تحياتي

----------

